# molly babies



## jenni182 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of my new tank.. one Angel fish, and 5 dalmation mollies and one Feather fin catfish and about 27 molly babies









Here is the 1/4 of the tank for the baby mollies to grow up a bit in before joining the others









And the babies quite enjoy the new space!!


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

how cute, are the babies in a divider or in with there parents? its just i have heard 2 hings, 1 that mollies don't eat there fry and 2 that they do haha
i have 20 guppy fry in 1 tank, that are about ready to go to homes now, they are about 1 month and a half they are getting there colours and are beautiful, i don't want to see them go sob sob but i need there tank for 15 guppy fry that are in a breeding box in my 45g tank


----------



## jenni182 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes.. rather than get a new tank set up for the baby mollies... we got a piece of plexi-glass and used that as our divider to keep the parents and the angel fish away from the babies!! we have to keep a close eye on the water condition and the temperature.. but so far its been working out great and careful that the water level is not too close to the top!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i have to say thats a pretty nice tank. 

most likely the molly parents wouldnt eat the fry once they are happily free swimming. however you may lose a couple of the weak ones.

are you planning homes for them


----------

